# Happy Birthday precious Little Girl



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L.........Little massssage she got today:yahoo:

I.........Is it because it is her Birthday?:blink:

T........Tea or coffee or a munchie treat

T........Tell me which of the three is your fav-orite:smhelp:

L........Let me hold you and kiss you today:smootch:

E........Everybody says: Happy Birth-day:drinkup:




G........Google her name and see what I mean:yes:

I.........In my opinion, she is a dream:hump: 

R.........Really so tiny but today she is 5:dothewave::

L.........Lets have a party artytime: and give me Hi-5





These are not current pictures....will have new pictures later in the day












We'll see you later with updated pictures:wavetowel2:






*


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_*Happy Birthday*_ Sweet Little Girl. You certainly are a precious little baby. Hope you have a wonderful day and many great years to come.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Little Girl

Sammie -- I love the poem!!! And the pictures are wonderful. Especially love the one with the Birthday Crown. Can't believe that she's already 5. I know you will make it a very special day for her. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How precious is she. Happy birthday little one.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you, Little Girl from auntie Alexandra, Ullana and Vanessa!

Wishing you, your mom and your sweet siblings a wonderful and fun day! We all will be close to you in our thoughts!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beautiful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Happy Birthday to one very special LITTLE GIRL:wub:


Sammy I can't wait to see pictures of Little Girls special day, she's so precious:wub: and so pretty:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Little Girl. Hope your day is as sweet as you are

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

artytime:

Happy Birthday.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Little Girl! :chili::chili::chili:arty::Sunny Smile:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Little Girl!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE GIRL! I HOPE YOU GET LOTS OF PREZZIES TODAY!:cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy Birthday Little Girl!:tender:

I know, sweetheart, that you will have the most wonderful birthday! Your beautiful Mommy always composes the most thoughtful and sweetest poems for all your aunties ... and, your Uncle Walter, too! So, no doubt about it ... your birthday will be very special! 

Please tell your Mommy to give you five birthday hugs and five kisses from your Auntie Marie. Five hugs and five kisses ... all for your 5th birthday! :wub::heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!! Have a Very Special Day!!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Little Girl. I'll bet Mommy has a really great party for you on your special day. :cheer::celebrate - firewor

I loved the sweet pictures, and will be back later to see pictures of today's birthday party.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

a very happy birthday to little girl on her 5th birthday!! I am sure that you celebrated in style with your mom and siblings!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Little Girl!
Hope you have a big party!
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet one!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Little Girl!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweetie Pie!


----------



## Port of Los Angeles (Mar 10, 2013)

*!! Happy Birthday Little Girl !!*



I didn't hear any celebrating …
But, let the celebrating continue …
!! Happy Birthday Little Girl !!
5 Amazing, Years Old! !!Yay!!
You, are ‘so’ loved here …
 
:yahoo: _________________________________ :yahoo:








… … …








​


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Little Girl. Sorry I'm late with the Birthday Wishes but I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Pictures from the Birthday pawteartytime:






























*


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sweet girl.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I love the pictures. The boas are very cute -- and I adore the tiara. So cute!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

:cheer:Happy Birthday!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 199570


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LITTLE GIRL:cheer: Looks like you and your sisters partied til all hours in your little boas. And of course your mommy made your day extra special. :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Bonus picture to say:ThankYou: to all well wishers







*


----------

